# Milla Jovovich Tutorial



## Dark_Phoenix (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm like a huge Milla Jovovich fan (Fifth Element, Resident Evil, Ultraviolet, and every other movie she's done). She can't act well but she's so pretty!!!
Tutorial inspired by the below ad:




I'm going to use the Milla's Blues Quad (American version that I got in some airport over x-mas). 

Eyes:
L'Oreal - Milla's Blues Quad
HIP Eye Pencil - Navy
Benefit - Ohh La Lift
Neutrogena - Weightless Volume Mascara Black
MAC - Luna CCB
Maybelline - Great Lash Clear

Face:
MAC - Moisture Cover NC15
MAC - Mineralize Natural Light

Lips:
L'Oreal - Milla's Plum l/s
Revlon - Lip Gloss Perfectly Plum
Smashbox - Palm Beach Lip Liner

Tools:
239, 217, Lumene Liner Brush, some random skinny liner brush, Clinique Bronzer/Powder brush, plastic eyelash curler




(all the products)







Naked face, zomg... I have a small break out so I'm not using alot of concealer/foundation.




Place some Ooh La Lift around the eyes and Moisturecover on top of skin discolorations. Blend w/ fingers.




Take the poofy brush to the MSF Natural and pat all over, especially on top of the concealers.




Naked not bare kinda face ^.^ (not using blush b/c of the break out)




Apply Luna everywhere on the eye, including inner and outer corners. I think it opens the eyes up nicely.




Milla's Blues up close.




Take your 217 to color 1 and apply all over, including inner and outer corners, using a light hand.




Take the little sponge that came with the package and use it on color 2.




Highlight underneath the browbone.




Oooh, very hot!




Take the 239 to color 3.




Use this color in the crease, using ample color.




Very sexy.




Take the Lumene Liner brush to color 4. 




Use this on the lashline, top only!!!




Increadibly sex!




Take the HIP Navy pencil.




Use the pencil on the upper lashline and outer corner and a little bit of the lower lashline (not waterline). Note: I pull up on my eyebrow so that it's a little more flat when I apply the pencil, but avoid tugging harshly or going near the delicate skin around my eye.




Hawtness.




Use the skinny liner brush on color 4.




Apply color 4 on top of the pencil liner, I think it makes it more soft in definition and intense in color.




Curl those lashes.




Mascara those lashes, upper and some of the outer corner lower. I apply my mascara while standing up and looking down, it's the only way I can because I have very long lashes.




Palm Beach lip liner applied all around rather thickly. Then blended in.




Milla's Plum. I love this color <3




Apply a coat.




Blot it w/ a tissue, and yes... you must make the weird face.




Apply lipgloss.




Eye close up one.




Eye close up two.




Eye close up three.




Resident Evil: Apocalypse and moi.




I'm pretty!!!




I'm Amy Winehouse!!!

Other pics:


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 20, 2008)

Pretty look.


----------



## *KT* (Jan 20, 2008)

Amy Winehouse impression = too funny.  Your lips look awesome in that color.  You're lucky to have such a pretty, full lips!


----------



## theleaningelm (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice! I'm loving the lips.


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 21, 2008)

I thought this was going to be a tutorial on how to make your teeth look buttery.

I jest, of course. Thanks for this.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 23, 2008)

thats a nice look. thanks 4 the tut!


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 4, 2008)

lol, loved the Amy Winehouse shot.  Great tut and very pretty look!


----------

